# what will 2014 bring?



## Palladium

By the end of 2014
Gold $2000 +
Silver $50 +
Why? Because i think the markets numbers are lying to us.
Any other guesses?


----------



## solar_plasma

I guess you're right, but first at the end of 2015 or 16.


----------



## moose7802

I'm thinking it might drop even more this coming year but as solarplasma said 2015-2016 it will jump back up and stay there. I have just heard from multiple sources that gold is on the downfall for the next year. That just means stack it and try and find an alternative source of income if Au is your main source. Then sell it all once the prices start to go back up sometime next year. Just my thoughts

Tyler


----------



## solar_plasma

Would it be illegal insider trading, if the whole of the forum would sell its gold at the same time and bet short at the paper market?  *joking*


----------



## ericrm

i say gold 1150$ us by the end of 2014 , admiting that theyr is no global gold conspiration... because the whole world is in crisis and gold dont go up i think that the gold is already as its maximum for the short therm. with all the paper gold and the continuous invested gold that just loss it value the next day. i think poeple dont want to bid on gold as much as before. it is what was ,in part responsible, for the price up


----------



## rickbb

solar_plasma said:


> Would it be illegal insider trading, if the whole of the forum would sell its gold at the same time and bet short at the paper market?  *joking*



Nah, that's called a "buying club".


----------



## rickbb

I think it will drop as well. Too many players in the paper gold market and when the panic sell off starts, well we all know what that means.


----------



## nickvc

Well the clever traders are predicting falling hold prices with holds at $1000 and then no more till $750 but they could be wrong for a change :shock:


----------



## solar_plasma

I heard some prophecies, that the price for paper gold and the price for spot plus premium will diverge sooner or later. I think the industry metals silver, platinum and palladium will have a better performance, though some voices say, that there is enough silver on the long run.

Whatever...."the time will come, when it ist not the question at what price people have bought their gold (PMs), but who has some and who has none."


----------



## nickvc

My view on silver is that due to its comparatively low price and the cost of extraction and refining is that it's a diminishing element and only a serious upward move will correct this making it commercially viable to increase production.


----------



## butcher

With paper gold driving the price it is hard to determine the true price of the physical gold, or where the price will go, much I guess depends on if people will still buy the papers, physical gold which as we know, would be very high if they did not dilute its price with paper, in a way they not only ruin the value of our money by printing more paper money, but they have devalued physical gold by printing paper gold to trade, so now we are at the mercy of the paper. sooner or later all of that paper may not be good for nothing but heating someones hands in a fire, but in the meantime we have gold devalued by the paper.

From what I understand if you divided all of the gold in the world up and everyone had a share each person would have something like 3/4 ounce of gold, that would be very little money per person, at spot today $1,264 x 0.75 = 948 dollars per person, so any man with more than 3/4 oz would be richer than his neighbor.

Well as long as they keep printing money, and paper gold we end up with more and more paper and our money and gold is just worth less.

I just feel better knowing they cannot print real gold.
and eventually money becomes as worthless as the paper it is printed on, but gold has always held value.

I have no crystal ball, and could not read it even if I had one.


----------



## niteliteone

Things around the world aren't looking good at the moment and no I'm not a conspiracy follower.
If you have PM's, Hold them tightly.
If you are low on stock, get hold of anything that is a good value at current prices.

Pay attention to what is happening in the China Sea and the American Medical establishment over the next week or 2 and you will quickly feel that something big is getting ready to happen.


----------



## steyr223

niteliteone said:


> Things around the world aren't looking good at the moment and no I'm not a conspiracy follower.
> If you have PM's, Hold them tightly.
> If you are low on stock, get hold of anything that is a good value at current prices.
> 
> Pay attention to what is happening in the China Sea and the American Medical establishment over the next week or 2 and you will quickly feel that something big is getting ready to happen.



Niteliteone where can i watch the China Sea and the American Medical establishment 
U wouldn't want to comment a little further on this would you


----------



## Buzz

Here's a little bit about what's going on

http://tiny.cc/4eyv7w


----------



## glondor

Take a look at this chart..... http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/stunnning-chart-todays-stock-market-is-eerily-reminiscent-of-1929_12042013


----------



## rickbb

glondor said:


> Take a look at this chart..... http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/stunnning-chart-todays-stock-market-is-eerily-reminiscent-of-1929_12042013



Combine that with the current income gap that also matches what it was in '29 and it's an eye opener. 

But some of the comments at the bottom of that link are quite funny.


----------



## solar_plasma

Who in the 70's and 80's would have been sure, that human will survive at all untill 2014? Most of us are children of the cold war era, upraised in a climate of possible extinction within minutes. Yes, a world wide disaster can happen at any time, ...but this to happen we have been much closer to in former times.

I don't believe there is anything going to happen, other than a new number bottom left of the windows screen every year, higher prices and less money. Politicians are playing the same games, the same drama in their theatres of power. Just nothing new.


----------



## niteliteone

steyr223 said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things around the world aren't looking good at the moment and no I'm not a conspiracy follower.
> If you have PM's, Hold them tightly.
> If you are low on stock, get hold of anything that is a good value at current prices.
> 
> Pay attention to what is happening in the China Sea and the American Medical establishment over the next week or 2 and you will quickly feel that something big is getting ready to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niteliteone where can i watch the China Sea and the American Medical establishment
> U wouldn't want to comment a little further on this would you
Click to expand...

Your going to have to get away from the administration controlled Lame stream, Lye witness news outlets.
I always compare our news with places like Al Jazeera English news, France24 or even the BBC. They all seem to be a little more accurate than the BS drivel they shovel on us here.


----------



## Palladium

Anyone notice that little thing from Kitco at the bottom of the page seems to be going up? :mrgreen:


----------



## silversaddle1

I remember when gold was up over $1900.00 an ounce. I had board buyers from every corner of the country calling me wanting to buy anything we had. We called it "The Wild West". They didn't care about large socket, dual socket, P3,P4, made on China. Sorting was almost unheard of. It kinda sucks now because I still have 5 or 6 gaylords still sitting in the warehouse that are all mixed. I just hate to pull them out and sort them. They are all hand stacked so nice! So we are going to continue to hold all our gold bearing scrap for now. Maybe a mistake, but maybe not. After 25 years in the scrap metal business, one thing I have learned. If the price got that high once, it will do it again, and most likely go higher! :lol:


----------



## niteliteone

Palladium said:


> Anyone notice that little thing from Kitco at the bottom of the page seems to be going up? :mrgreen:


Oh Man !!!
Now you screwed it up :shock: it's going down now :lol:


----------



## 9kuuby9

niteliteone said:


> Your going to have to get away from the administration controlled Lame stream, Lye witness news outlets.
> I always compare our news with places like Al Jazeera English news, France24 or even the BBC. They all seem to be a little more accurate than the BS drivel they shovel on us here.



Those news outlets you just summed up are considered trash and garbage here in Europe; I'd Recommend something like RT.


I do fear however that the US dollar is soon heading for a unrecoverable crash, The more they artificially bring down gold. (so it does not skyrocket when they cause inflation or money injections from the FED)

China has already cashed out a large amount of its dollars For gold, and also Tells its people to buy Gold.
The Chinese yuan just topped the Euro by the way.


----------



## chlaurite

9kuuby9 said:


> Those news outlets you just summed up are considered trash and garbage here in Europe; I'd Recommend something like RT.


Keep in mind that _The Sun_ literally has higher standards of journalistic integrity than the majority of US news outlets. Granted, much of that has to do with the fairly draconian anti-defamation laws in play, but the fact remains.  

So, what will 2014 bring?
The US will kick the "budget can" further down the road in January
gold will go up
The new Fed chairwoman will do absolutely nothing in the first quarter
oil will plummet due to natural gas
I _might_ have real broadband available in my area by the end of the year
An {earthquake/fire/typhoon/Gamera} in {Thailand/Indonesia/South Korea/Philippines} will drive the price of {RAM/HDDs/CPUs/LCDs} through the roof again.
 
Oh, and the Sox will win the world series, _of course_. But why state the obvious?


----------



## Palladium

I don't believe it's the fed reserve that we have to worry about, it's the IMF !


----------



## 9kuuby9

Palladium said:


> I don't believe it's the fed reserve that we have to worry about, it's the IMF !



The IMF is established for the lending of the Dollar. The poison that comes with it is paying the interest.

But The FED is lending The US Dollar itself, A currency is a medium established by a private bank and lent to a Government. The masses pay the expenses for making it happen.

If you would have completely lost the Dollar from the FED then what purpose would lending money form the IMF serve?


----------



## Palladium

Policy!
That's just it, It's about what comes after the dollars demise! They are already planning the collapse and are helping it right along it's path.


----------



## CBentre

One thing I noticed that hasn't been mentioned is the fact that mining for an ounce of gold literally cost around $1200 an ounce right now. If the price goes down any further your going to see mining strikes, I'm going to wager there may be a very short lived fall and a massive climb this year due to a historical event........


----------



## Palladium

I think the most important thing here is that no matter what happens we all have affordable health insurance and if you like your gold you can keep your gold. :twisted:


----------



## 9kuuby9

Palladium said:


> I think the most important thing here is that no matter what happens we all have affordable health insurance and if you like your gold you can keep your gold. :twisted:



I think that insurance is much better than Obama care. :lol:


----------



## rickbb

silversaddle1 said:


> After 25 years in the scrap metal business, one thing I have learned. If the price got that high once, it will do it again, and most likely go higher! :lol:



And that's what keeps people buying paper. Common sense says buy low and sell high. But if you look at what people actually do, well everyone wants "in" when the price is topping out. and as soon as it starts down they sell and lose their shirts.

Look at real estate, the bubble burst and nearly sank the worlds economy, and what is real estate doing now. Going back to bubble land is what.


----------



## CBentre

Sell!!!! No, save. Sell. No, save....haha well by the end of 2014 I'll guarantee we will be saying the same thing.


----------



## Palladium

I think its about to get interesting.


----------



## rickbb

9kuuby9 said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most important thing here is that no matter what happens we all have affordable health insurance and if you like your gold you can keep your gold. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that insurance is much better than Obama care. :lol:
Click to expand...


LOL, Obama care IS insurance.


----------



## Palladium

I am soooo going to hear about this........ :twisted: 

http://host-d.oddcast.com/php/application_UI/doorId=1177/clientId=299/?mId=54206851.3


----------



## 9kuuby9

rickbb said:


> 9kuuby9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most important thing here is that no matter what happens we all have affordable health insurance and if you like your gold you can keep your gold. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that insurance is much better than Obama care. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Obama care IS insurance.
Click to expand...


"That Insurance" reffers to the gold as an insurance. :mrgreen:


----------



## g_axelsson

I think that the price of gold will go up some days and some days it will go down.
I also think that my 53g button will still be a 53g button, no matter what the price of gold will do.

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Palladium

You do realize that the weight of something is in direct portion to the gravitational field that is applied to it. :mrgreen: 
That's why we use mass in physics. I think i will start the first We Buy Gold shop on the moon. 
Wait just a darn minute !!!!!! The Chinese have done beat me to it!


----------



## niteliteone

Palladium said:


> You do realize that the weight of something is in direct portion to the gravitational field that is applied to it. :mrgreen:
> That's why we use mass in physics. I think i will start the first We Buy Gold shop on the moon.
> Wait just a darn minute !!!!!! The Chinese have done beat me to it!


Wouldn't it be kind of hard to mine gold on the Moon ???

After all most methods to separate gold from the surrounding elements involve gravimetric processes to concentrate the material (ore) sufficiently to make recovery worth doing.


----------



## Palladium

Interesting point. Sounds like an opportunity for discussion. How about artificial gravity centrifugal force like on the space station. The heavy elements ride the drum like laundry in a washing machine and the lighter elements just float out into space?


----------



## nickvc

Even mining in zero gravity would be fairly interesting as surely everything would just float once it had enough momentum without some form of artificial gravity to hold it all together...seems the challenges will make earth bound mining look simple :shock: :lol:


----------



## rickbb

niteliteone said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the weight of something is in direct portion to the gravitational field that is applied to it. :mrgreen:
> That's why we use mass in physics. I think i will start the first We Buy Gold shop on the moon.
> Wait just a darn minute !!!!!! The Chinese have done beat me to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be kind of hard to mine gold on the Moon ???
> 
> After all most methods to separate gold from the surrounding elements involve gravimetric processes to concentrate the material (ore) sufficiently to make recovery worth doing.
Click to expand...


No need to mine it. NASA left a bunch of it just laying around on the ground waiting to be picked up. Wonder just how much gold there is on all that protective foil NASA put on everything exposed up there?


----------



## knujiv1

rickbb said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the weight of something is in direct portion to the gravitational field that is applied to it. :mrgreen:
> That's why we use mass in physics. I think i will start the first We Buy Gold shop on the moon.
> Wait just a darn minute !!!!!! The Chinese have done beat me to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be kind of hard to mine gold on the Moon ???
> 
> After all most methods to separate gold from the surrounding elements involve gravimetric processes to concentrate the material (ore) sufficiently to make recovery worth doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to mine it. NASA left a bunch of it just laying around on the ground waiting to be picked up. Wonder just how much gold there is on all that protective foil NASA put on everything exposed up there?
Click to expand...



Andy Griffith already got all of that stuff. .... Remember Salvage 1


----------



## ericrm

19 dec 2013 1194$ it is my first years at looking regularly at gold price .. is it normal that gold goes down before christmas?


----------



## Palladium

Nothing is normal in this MANIPULATED market!


----------



## CBentre

ericrm said:


> 19 dec 2013 1194$ it is my first years at looking regularly at gold price .. is it normal that gold goes down before christmas?



No it's the reaction from the feds taper announcement, other stocks are putting downward pressure on gold. Were in for a interesting ride over the next few months. I dont play stocks but I like to keep informed on what triggers the shiny yellow metal.


----------



## goldsilverpro

You guys are spoiled. I spend most of my refining life at a sub-$400 gold spot. The first 7 years I was in the business, gold was held at $42 and silver was held at $1.29. About 10 years ago, it bounced between $275 and $350 and silver dipped to about $4.50. The funny thing was, no matter where it was, the refiners made money. I've always been under the opinion that movement is good and stability is bad. When it's stuck at a certain place, activity seems more stagnant. I really don't care what the prices are.

I truly believe that the prices are set, daily, by 6 bankers in London for the purpose of making more money for the world bankers and that the prices have little to with the world situation. The London bankers set the world prices twice each day and these settings are called "fixings". Interesting choice of words.


----------



## 9kuuby9

The Dollar is falling, take a good look at the bottom of this page!


----------



## RikkiRicardo

goldsilverpro
i love your post
now watch metals go up
this is how you make it
Happy new Years to all from Romania with Love

RikkiRicardo


----------



## Palladium

goldsilverpro said:


> You guys are spoiled. I spend most of my refining life at a sub-$400 gold spot. The first 7 years I was in the business, gold was held at $42 and silver was held at $1.29. About 10 years ago, it bounced between $275 and $350 and silver dipped to about $4.50. The funny thing was, no matter where it was, the refiners made money. I've always been under the opinion that movement is good and stability is bad. When it's stuck at a certain place, activity seems more stagnant. I really don't care what the prices are.
> 
> I truly believe that the prices are set, daily, by 6 bankers in London for the purpose of making more money for the world bankers and that the prices have little to with the world situation. The London bankers set the world prices twice each day and these settings are called "fixings". Interesting choice of words.



I am spoiled! :mrgreen: 
You know having studied both your and Harold's business models I've come to learn a lot. I've used everything i have learned here on the forum to structure my business models based both on what i will call "Old school" and "New school". The old school is your business ethics, processing procedures, and your profit basis. The new school really consist of government regulations, taxes, and the general marketing techniques based on the difference between the time you gentlemen operated and today's hostile market. I've blended a hybrid model that seems to have adopted itself well to the changing and ever evolving environment. For instance i operated totally on a toll refining model. I have no liability in the game as far as profit which is earned for my services and not from having instead invested in buying gold and speculating on my profit based on returns and and the difference between what you buy and what you sell for. My profit is tied directly to the everyday move of the gold price and is set totally by the market so as you can see i don't benefit from the difference in the buy and sell price only on the returns for a service based on the market for that day. Say i did $500,000 (Gold value processed) in business last year. If the price of my services is somewhere between 10-15% then i can expect to make $50,000 based on that volume in gold value. If the price of gold is off 25% for the year then so is my actual profit on that $500,000. Here my actual business is based on the gold standard and i don't figure profit or lost in actual dollars but in bullion value. Then on the flip side of that i see an actual purposeful move in the industry to drive the little guy out of business with taxes, regulations, and environmental rules. I have convinced two clients in the last year and a half to locate their refining operations to Alabama because of the structure of our laws and environmental regulations. I tried talking with a client from California about setting his operation up there. By the time i got even slightly started with that cluster ***** i couldn't even believe what these people where telling me! I literally had a fun time asking them to explain the ludicrosity of some of their request and then told them to have a nice day! The difference is like day and night.


----------



## 9kuuby9

awareness is key in adapting in a dimension called "the real world"


----------



## JustDigging

According to this guy: Higher palladium prices

http://moneyweek.com/investing-in-palladium-precious-metal-set-to-surge/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_content=3587391

I hate when people analyse PMs. The longer they stay undervalued the better I come out in the end.


----------



## niteliteone

JustDigging said:


> According to this guy: Higher palladium prices
> 
> http://moneyweek.com/investing-in-palladium-precious-metal-set-to-surge/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_content=3587391
> 
> I hate when people analyse PMs. The longer they stay undervalued the better I come out in the end.


Your link is not working for me


----------



## JustDigging

niteliteone said:


> JustDigging said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this guy: Higher palladium prices
> 
> http://moneyweek.com/investing-in-palladium-precious-metal-set-to-surge/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_content=3587391
> 
> I hate when people analyse PMs. The longer they stay undervalued the better I come out in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Your link is not working for me
Click to expand...

Same here... Don't know what's happened, but I'm sure it'll come online soon enough as it is a pretty well-established publication.


----------



## Geo

gold has taken a nice little upswing. i had to sell a couple of ounces at the worst time too. it was very near $1200 but now its bumping its way back up. watch gas prices and see if they drop any more,i bet those days are over. when gold rises, so doe's every other commodity.


----------



## 4metals

It kind of bothers me that big players in the market buy into gold as a "safe haven" for short times and then sell out. This causes the markets to swing artificially. They never have to physically take the gold, it's all paper gold. Plus they can control a lot of metal but only invest a fraction of its value so they control a lot more than they can really afford. 

When the market does as many 1 week, $100 swings, only to rebound in a few weeks it makes me think someone is controlling it and making a fortune. 

Maybe it's those 6 bankers GSP spoke of! Driving around London in their Rolls Royces on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## Anonymous

4metals it's not the bankers who are controlling the gold price it's the Chinese. They are offloading US dollars because it's no longer a rock solid currency and replacing them with gold.


----------



## butcher

Paper money was a problem for our old money gold, now money on paper, is still hurting our money gold.

It is easy to trade numbers or paper with numbers, even if those numbers or papers do not have anything to really back them up. those numbers or papers will effect our values, until the time comes when everyone wishes to cash in, and finds out they were just sold numbers or blank paper.

It is a shame a real metal is traded as paper or numbers, and that people can sell those numbers without anything to really back it up.

It does not seem we have learned the tough lessons, we should have learned from history. which sadly will eventually repeat itself.

The "big players" most likely realize this very well, and use it to their advantage taking everything they can get, while the picking is good, and trying to keep the people as blind as possible to the fact that these papers are eventually only as good as the heat they will produce as fuel for the fire, problem is many of are just being burned in the mean time.


----------



## Geo

still climbing and so has gasoline. nineteen days and gold prices have risen over $100 and climbing. at this rate, gas will be $5 a gallon here by summer.


----------



## Palladium

I was in Trenton GA last week ans gas was like $3.17 a gal. Here in Gadsden its like $2.98.


----------



## niteliteone

My last fill-up ran $3.69 a gallon and I was glad the price was this low :shock: 
On the news Tuesday, they warned us the price was headed back up real soon.


----------



## philddreamer

I usually keep an eye on the price of a barrel of oil, (crude $100.15a barrel and climbing :shock: as we "speak), and that gives me a clue of what I can be paying at the pump the next week, sometimes even days.
Best prices in my area is at ARCO.

Phil


----------



## CBentre

$4.80 a gallon canadian here today but that is considered cheap. That's around $4.36 US if you do the currency conversion. And we're talking the cheap 87 octane in case your wondering.


----------



## macfixer01

CBentre said:


> $4.80 a gallon canadian here today but that is considered cheap. That's around $4.36 US if you do the currency conversion. And we're talking the cheap 87 octane in case your wondering.





If you also consider the Canadian gallon is a larger volume than the US gallon, the prices really aren't that much different.


----------



## nickvc

You guys have it good at today's pump prices and exchange rate we over here are paying $9.92 :twisted:


----------



## Geo

nickvc said:


> You guys have it good at today's pump prices and exchange rate we over here are paying $9.92 :twisted:



maybe, but compare other cost of living and it may even out that offset some. even with the "affordable care act", many people that cant afford insurance still have too much income to qualify for medicaid. even though my wife and i are disabled, only my youngest son qualifies for dental care under medicaid and the rest of us do without dental care. family coverage for a family of three or more will pay BC&BS nearly $170 per month for dental. when your total monthly income is around $1100 per month, its a luxury that we cant afford. my oldest son was in an accident a few years ago and many of his teeth were broken. not broke out, just broken. since then, because we couldnt (and still cant) afford dental, his teeth are 100% destroyed. he cant find a good job because it looks like he is a meth user. it is heartbreaking when your 23 year old needs dentures and you cant afford to have the damaged teeth pulled let alone afford dentures.

sorry about all the personal crap. i just got off the phone with blue cross and blue shield and was very close to catching some kind of harassment charge. i know i shouldnt take it out on the person that answers the phone but its the only outlet i have for some of this frustration.


----------



## nickvc

Geo I'm sorry to hear your problems and can sympathise.
We pay through the nose over here for most things, heating fuels,tobacco,alcohol,housing, property taxes and petrol to name a few but yes we have the national health service for which we are all very grateful but they like many other government departments are facing funding cuts and it's far from perfect but as i said we are grateful for its existence.
I don't know if you have any dental hospitals near you but if you have it might be worth a try to see if they would help your son and teach the students at the same time.


----------



## CBentre

macfixer01 said:


> CBentre said:
> 
> 
> 
> $4.80 a gallon canadian here today but that is considered cheap. That's around $4.36 US if you do the currency conversion. And we're talking the cheap 87 octane in case your wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you also consider the Canadian gallon is a larger volume than the US gallon, the prices really aren't that much different.
Click to expand...


Actually, I used 3.78 litres for the calculation. I filled up the other day at $1.27a liter canadian, it has come down to $1.22 today.


----------



## Geo

I heard they were going to start giving engine power rating in mouse power MP " yea, she's got 47,000 MP under the hood." Probably to make people feel better about driving a Prius. "man, gas prices are crazy. At $1.50 per liter, It took $6 to fill it up." :lol:


----------



## CBentre

Geo said:


> I heard they were going to start giving engine power rating in mouse power MP " yea, she's got 47,000 MP under the hood." Probably to make people feel better about driving a Prius. "man, gas prices are crazy. At $1.50 per liter, It took $6 to fill it up." :lol:



I think what we should be asking ourselves is how much pm's are being used in that prius?


----------



## jimdoc

CBentre said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they were going to start giving engine power rating in mouse power MP " yea, she's got 47,000 MP under the hood." Probably to make people feel better about driving a Prius. "man, gas prices are crazy. At $1.50 per liter, It took $6 to fill it up." :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what we should be asking ourselves is how much pm's are being used in that prius?
Click to expand...



http://www.kitco.com/ind/Albrecht/2014-02-10-Technology-Metals-Used-in-Cars-Part-1.html


----------



## niteliteone

Their is a very important vote taking place this Sunday :shock: 
It looks like the train is pulling out of the station. Hang on, I think this ride might get ugly :shock: 

I would like to wish "All" the best, no matter what the outcome 8)


----------



## Palladium

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/is-the-us-stock-market-rigged/


----------



## solar_plasma

Pd looks nice these days, Krim crisis and South Africa seem to let the price go upwards. What do you guys think, will it go up to 1000$ or even more?


----------



## CBentre

After the dollar conversion it was almost at $900.00 an ounce today canadian.


----------



## Palladium

Hummmmmmm.... Eliminate the fix and rely on computers with algorithms to set the price...........

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzgVTF12xYE&list=UU9ijza42jVR3T6b8bColgvg&feature=share[/youtube]


----------



## Palladium

Uhhhhhh..... I just want to scream bloody murder !!!!!!!!!!

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-05-29/why-the-gdp-drop-is-good-for-the-u-dot-s-dot-economic-outlook

The GDP is going backwards and the price of precious metals has been getting bashed this week. You're telling me something ain't going on!
*
“As far as terrible reports go, GDP wasn’t too bad,” reads the headline on the report today by Michael Feroli, chief U.S. economist of JPMorgan Chase*

Yeah that's who i need to tell me what's going on !


----------



## Palladium

"Why the GDP Drop Is Good for the U.S. Economic Outlook." 

Next up from Peter Coy: "Why Domestic Spying and Warrantless Searches Are Necessary to Preserve Individual Freedoms and Privacy"

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Geo

Sounds like another version of "The Broken Commode" by Hugh Shiddabric.


----------



## Irons

Palladium said:


> "Why the GDP Drop Is Good for the U.S. Economic Outlook."
> 
> Next up from Peter Coy: "Why Domestic Spying and Warrantless Searches Are Necessary to Preserve Individual Freedoms and Privacy"
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



If you're a 'Good German', you have nothing to fear.

Seig Heil.


----------



## solar_plasma

Everybody has. Combined with A.I. and algorithms, so sophisticated and self-developing, the programmers themselves don't understand those anymore. Everybody has. At least one thing that will make people equal again. In 20 years we will wish to be as free, as we had been in 2014.


----------



## Palladium

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2ZmugOJ4qo&list=UUFlZXArsrISgZxcupV1uQxg


----------



## Palladium

http://m.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1525986/all-glitters-businessman-who-bought-hk27m-gold-ends-metal-bars


----------



## Palladium

Palladium said:


> Hummmmmmm.... Eliminate the fix and rely on computers with algorithms to set the price...........
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzgVTF12xYE&list=UU9ijza42jVR3T6b8bColgvg&feature=share[/youtube]



August 14th should be interesting.


----------



## solar_plasma

Gold at 10 000$ by 2020? I love to hear such prophecies, but it is just like weather extrapolations over more than 4 days, only prophecy.


----------



## g_axelsson

I predict that in six month the temperature on the northern hemisphere is probably a bit lower than we have today. In the southern hemisphere I think the temperature will rise a bit.

:mrgreen: 

We have a heatwave here in Sweden right now, it's been 25-33 C daily for the last month. All my AP just dries up!
I'll get back in February to see if my prediction was correct.... 8) 

Göran


----------



## solar_plasma

Well Göran, this prediction is based on climate phenomena, not on weather. :lol: still, you can not predict, if it will be raining in 6 days over Göteborg.


----------



## Claudie

solar_plasma said:


> Well Göran, this prediction is based on climate phenomena, not on weather. :lol: still, you can not predict, if it will be raining in 6 days over Göteborg.



You can predict anything, that doesn't mean it will happen. :|


----------



## justinhcase

that will be great new's for speculators.
You can predict the answer a computer will arrive at so they will be able to cash in on any trends they detect.
At least Humans where a random element when they where in charge no one could predict there actions and every one was equally in the dark.
It sort of made it fair as no one had a hope of guessing what the mad buggers would do next.


----------



## blueduck

Well 2014 brought me back to the GRF to read up and see ifin i can find an answer to a couple questions about a complex ore ive come across locally.... a very rich ore from the assays that have been completed by competent labs. if we can extract the values it will may be possible to control the price on a couple of noble metals on any given day.... I am so far behind in chemistry knowledge it isnt funny it seems. So i guess its a good thing i enjoy reading.

Blueduck is 

William
Idaho republic


----------



## Palladium

I like old jsnip. Listen to the way he explains the "New Fix".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6d4Xuzus94&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## solar_plasma

Smells like a chance of going towards a new all-time high of palladium in the near future.... well, we Europeans would pay expensively for this with higher costs for natural gas. If Pd really goes towards 2000, I should start with my mlcc's soon 8) ....or start to make my own gas :lol:


----------



## macfixer01

YouTube is littered with videos that predicted a USA crash earlier this year, last year, or even sooner, and so far we're still going along business as usual. I just saw this video tonight and found it kind of interesting though since I think he has some valid reasons why things may be coming to a head soon. What will happen in the coming months when China runs out of gold and the US defaults on it's obligations because it simply doesn't have the gold any more to give back? We already know Germany was told they'd have to wait when they asked for their gold back, and we all know the gold numbers just don't seem to add up. With world production and consumption being well known and along with gold being hoarded by China and other eastern nations, there is no way the USA can have the amount of gold they still claim to be holding? The prospect of $5000 gold or $200 silver before the year end might sound great to those holding bullion, but in truth it would just mean hyper-inflation and a currency devaluation. This may be just another "what if" video, but I was just wondering what others thought about it?

[youtube]http://youtu.be/aZwSiHBxm0c[/youtube]

http://youtu.be/aZwSiHBxm0c


----------



## Claudie

I know a gallon of milk is close to $5.00, a pound of ground beef is $4.69, and a can of salmon is $7.99. That is at the cheap store, and that is happening right now. 
Just a few years ago, milk was $1.69, ground beef was around $1.99, and a can of salmon was $2.99. That wasn't very long ago.


----------



## Harold_V

Claudie said:


> I know a gallon of milk is close to $5.00, a pound of ground beef is $4.69, and a can of salmon is $7.99. That is at the cheap store, and that is happening right now.
> Just a few years ago, milk was $1.69, ground beef was around $1.99, and a can of salmon was $2.99. That wasn't very long ago.


I have long suspected that the buying power of the dollar is tied to the price of oil. We've been ripped off by the oil producing companies since the mid 70's, so I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the decline of the value of the dollar wasn't, somehow, sanctioned by the government. 

That being said, I can still remember when I could pull in to a gas station and ask if I could get a discount if I bought 50 gallons or more. Rarely got declined. I had three gas tanks in my pickup, which would carry more than 50 gallons. Absolutely amazing that I could routinely get 2¢ per gallon off. Doesn't sound like much, but that was back when gas was about 23¢/gallon.

Harold


----------



## heliman4141

macfixer01 said:


> YouTube is littered with videos that predicted a USA crash earlier this year, last year, or even sooner, and so far we're still going along business as usual. I just saw this video tonight and found it kind of interesting though since I think he has some valid reasons why things may be coming to a head soon. What will happen in the coming months when China runs out of gold and the US defaults on it's obligations because it simply doesn't have the gold any more to give back? We already know Germany was told they'd have to wait when they asked for their gold back, and we all know the gold numbers just don't seem to add up. With world production and consumption being well known and along with gold being hoarded by China and other eastern nations, there is no way the USA can have the amount of gold they still claim to be holding? The prospect of $5000 gold or $200 silver before the year end might sound great to those holding bullion, but in truth it would just mean hyper-inflation and a currency devaluation. This may be just another "what if" video, but I was just wondering what others thought about it?
> 
> [youtube]http://youtu.be/aZwSiHBxm0c[/youtube]
> 
> http://youtu.be/aZwSiHBxm0c




Your correct about the worst part being hyper -inflation of everything. The main issue is the dreaded position of one being in debt if/when it happens because then you may be at the mercy of the lenders.
Ive got 2 yrs. left on my mortgage ( its a fixed rate thank God) & im praying things will stay stable till im debt free. Silver is dropping low now well under $18,but if it was to hit a super high id dump all mine in a nano sec to pay off my mortgage. Paying off debts in a situation like that is one of the few things holding bullion is fantastic for in the short term or even better if not in debt. But long term, all the lemmings will have to pay high inflation on everyday items & bills sadly. I seriously only invested in bullion to pay off debts should the market swing wildly up, its a gamble & not so much for retirement, so if things stay reasonable in the market then its just a hedge against fiat paper.
Won't matter much to the wealthy unless they make a bad investment, but the middle class down will suffer greatly if in debt should this happen. I know several people already that have to hold 2 full time jobs just to make ends meet. Pretty much everything I know costs now around 10 times what it did when I was a kid. I predict being a bankruptcy Lawyer should be a booming profession in the near future..............That is my prediction.

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma

> I know costs now around 10 times what it did when I was a kid.



But wages are also higher now. You can always calculate it one way or the other.


----------



## solar_plasma

Especially computers are almost for free now, if you compare price per Mflop 1990 and now. And what would a car of today with its high tech have cost in 1980? Millions?


----------



## Palladium

Higher wages mean nothing when your standard of living is going down. What do i mean?
Example: Here in the U.S. they have everybody in an uproar about how much they deserve a minimum wage hike. The government and political groups have the citizens doing their dirty work for them. Like a lamb to the slaughter you might say. The reason being is that after they give you that wage hike you deserve so much deserve they are going to tax you on that new income at a higher tax level. They could give you a $100 an hour, but all they are going to do is tax it more. This is not going to increase your cost of living one bit, but guess what ???? All of the sudden the governments tax revenue will double over nite which means that this out of control spending that OUR governments do will only increase and become more out of control at the taxpayers expense. It all a ponzi scheme !

Theirs a difference between economic history and monetary history. They are two different things in one!


----------



## Palladium

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyV0OfU3-FU&list=PLQVqJq09GmwtJ_y1Ytde5oNSmHENzjOA9


----------



## solar_plasma

Yes, right, cold progression also here. But all in all, we haven't been living better or have been more rich, when I was a child, though my dad was a captain, which would have had a comparable wage to a teacher. In the end an hour of work is an hour of work. Maybe work is the only real value (and hey, I am definitely no marxist! :lol: ). Everything else is only stored work, gold, bread, oil. There are good times, you only get a little for your work and there are bad times you get less, but it will always be an up and down.

And robber barons in ancient times took more and gave less, than governments or banksters today.


----------



## Palladium

I agree brother. When we were kids we had less and worked harder than today, but it seems that our quality of life and standard of living was better. We were happier with less !!! It's not about the quantity of your life, but the quality of your life that dictates happiness to me. 
We have lost that today not only in society, but the family unit as well. Some people go through life and never have a clue as to what the whole purpose or meaning of it is? Sad!


----------



## solar_plasma

silver 16.97.....to buy or not to buy?

What do you think? Has silver hit its ground or can it still fall?


----------



## Palladium

Not ! I think it will bottom at about $15 and shoot up from there. Gold $ 1100.
Supply and demand is not the determining factor, manipulation of paper is!


----------



## solar_plasma

Glad to hear that! Because I decided to wait, too. It's hard to stay rational, when you believe it could be the last chance to buy cheap, before it get's back to 30-40 maybe 50 again. Especially, since I have to hold my money together for some greater bills, divorcement, taxes, car repair, the coming months. But if it really bottoms at 15, this should be safe enough for me.


----------



## 4metals

I do not think supply and demand or a hedge against market fluctuations has controlled the gold and silver market for some time now. Just some powerful paper pushers who do not make anything, refine anything, or contribute to much aside from their own well being. 

I welcome the day when you actually need a million dollars worth of metal to control a million dollars worth of metal, that may fix what we see going on to some extent. To the extent that countries are doing it is another matter.


----------



## rickbb

I call it Murphy's 13th law. As soon as I accumulate enough to sell the price will drop. I'll hold on to it longer now. :lol: 

I actually think it will go much lower than $15, closer to $10 IMHO.

Speculators ruin everything, and most don't make that much money either. Some do make a killing, but not the majority.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

In the last 2-3 weeks I have seen roughly 10-12 Tonnes of gold offered for sale and a couple of buyers with billions wanting to buy. One is wanting to put 20 Billion into gold right now. And this appears to be a well moderated forum from what I have seen that dosn't allow scammers.


----------



## Geo

The price of the dollar dipped against foreign currency for the first time in awhile. It could mean the price of scrap is back on the rise. If gasoline starts climbing, metals wont be far behind.


----------



## 4metals

Years ago when the price of a barrel of oil went up so did precious metals. The link between the two is not as strong today as it was then. 

Today the big thing is trading currencies, for the life of me I don't understand that. Trading unbacked paper for unbacked paper and making a profit. Big banks have too much power.


----------



## maynman1751

It seems to me that it's all based on greed and corruption! :x


----------



## Palladium

Boom go the dynamite ! :shock: 

http://money.cnn.com/data/markets/dow/


----------



## Geo

Well, gasoline is at $2.65 and dropping. Gold is 1,172.90 and dropping. The jobless rate is lower than it's been in years. The dollar is strong against the foreign market. Time to buy.


----------



## necromancer

so far, the most profit i have made in a single year. (ever)

by the way, i haven't read one single post in this thread, sorry been very busy
in fact haven't read much here in the last while. hope everyone has missed me :| as much as i have missed being here


----------



## solar_plasma

Palladium said:


> Not ! I think it will bottom at about $15 and shoot up from there. Gold $ 1100.
> Supply and demand is not the determining factor, manipulation of paper is!



Thank you very much, Palladium!


----------



## Palladium

It's always darkest just before the dawn! :mrgreen: 
But right now they are killing me. :|


----------



## Palladium

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUZ_DW85Mvg&list=UUx40BzxnECFN6TpwR84zyfg


----------



## Palladium

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYnuSsM7tRw


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Looks like the big money may be finished buying for the moment. They're allowing the prices to go back up a bit today. :shock: 

Dave


----------



## Palladium

It's like a rubber band. The further you pull it back the more kinetic energy it has upon release!
They can beat it down with paper, but that only drives demand and right now theirs not enough in the market to cover demand.
They are not through beating it yet.


----------



## Lino1406

Short sellers of metals which shaped the market lastly
now it is yet time for them to cover


----------



## Geo

http://whnt.com/2014/12/04/gas-prices-fall-below-2-00-in-some-areas/

When gold was nearly $1900 an ounce, gas was nearly $5 a gallon. This just means that even though the price you get for your scrap gold may be lower, it can buy more stuff.


----------



## Lino1406

And here is one possible scenery, if you did not know: 2 people, with 2 computers
1 "buying", 1 "selling" can fix the price in quiet days like Friday.


----------



## Palladium

Does bring up some interesting questions :?: 

https://www.blanchardgold.com/investment-news/the-longview/gold-price-circuit-breakers-stoke-rumors-of-coming-surge/


----------



## rickbb

Lino1406 said:


> And here is one possible scenery, if you did not know: 2 people, with 2 computers
> 1 "buying", 1 "selling" can fix the price in quiet days like Friday.



Or one person with one computer and 2 different accounts, or worse a software program to do it all automatically.


----------



## Lino1406

And the exchange gets its commissions...


----------



## goldsilverpro

Whatever "THEY" want it to bring.


----------

